# Wanna move to Verona



## IraRus (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello to all,
In short ... I've been to Italy on some business trips and I was fascinated by the place. This my interest in the country led to the relation with an Italian guy which doesn't have permanent job and stable earnings there at the moment. My initial idea was to take him to Russia because I have my own place here and job to provide our living. Besides I have a son of 3 years old who is a real fidget so i always have to have someone to keep an eye on him while I work. 
But the guy appeared to be stubborn and keeps telling me that Russian cold will kill him. And that's me who shoud try chances to find a job in Italy.

So my question is if there is any opportunity for me to find a decent job in Verona. What's the situation with finding a nanny or a kindergarten there? 

My background... I'm graduated mathematiсian and economist, my native language is Russian, though I'm able to communicate in English and have some basic knowledge of German and Italian as well. I worked for several years in a shipbuilding company and dealt with international suppliers of maritime equipment and also I have an experience of teaching math. I'm 29 years old now.

I don't have my head in the clouds I'd really appreciate any answer or suggestion you give me.
Thx in advace!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Tell him to get his act together, engage his brain and come to Russia.

Anyone that has a Russian girlfriend and refuses the opportunity to live in Russia with her needs his head checking out.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

marenostrum said:


> Tell him to get his act together, engage his brain and come to Russia.
> 
> Anyone that has a Russian girlfriend and refuses the opportunity to live in Russia with her needs his head checking out.


lol


----------



## IraRus (Dec 22, 2013)

No way he will ever dare to come here. So what's about economical situation over there?And hey don't laugh about this. For now it seems like a real trouble!


----------

